

Your Open Source Startup - evanprodromou
http://opensourcebridge.org/sessions/737

======
evanprodromou
I'm giving this talk at Open Source Bridge next Tuesday.

~~~
DrDub
Good luck! I really liked post from you from last year: <http://ope.nu/p/40>

